# XI'AN | Qinshang International Centre | 220m | 50 fl | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

__





[项目进度]秦商国际中心超高层（1号楼）目前已施工至地上5层-360写字楼网


西安秦商国际中心项目南侧高层已经主体完工，北侧超高层（超高层1号楼）主体建筑施工至地上五层。办公楼50层建筑高度220米，结构形式为框架核心筒结构。项目建成后将成为一座集全球秦商企业总部办公商务、休闲时尚、文娱等功能为一体的门户枢纽和总部经济聚集区。



www.360xzl.com














By 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 

皓瀚霏凡
on the 7th March 2022


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-11 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, thanks for posting, I see a boom in Xian


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-28 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-16 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-08 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-05 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-27 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------

